# ICD10 for subchorionic bleed and subchorionic hematoma



## 01077395

Would anyone have suggestions for the ICD 10 codes for both ICD10 for subchorionic bleed and subchorionic hematoma?


----------



## Cmama12

There's nothing specific for it... maybe O20.8 Other hemorrhage in early pregnancy?


----------



## 01077395

Thank you.   That is where I was leaning but I kept second guessing myself that there must be something more specific


----------



## Michele Price

I believe it is O46.8X1 or O46.8X2 or O46.8X3 depending on trimester.


----------

